# Water Filtration



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

What is the best for water filtration?

I was going to get a Berkey, but I cannot really afford that much. 

Suggestions are most welcome


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

You start with just the "candle" filter element. About $45-$50 and make the rest from "stuff lying around"

http://www.alpharubicon.com/kids/homemadeberkeydaire.htm

http://www.survival-spot.com/survival-blog/homemade-berkey-water-filter/

FIRST: I would also suggest you run your water through a biosand filter:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BioSand_Filter

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schmutzdecke

http://www.ctahr.hawaii.edu/hawaiir...iosand Filter Manual_Version 10_Sep 09[1].pdf

http://www.biosandfilter.org/biosandfilter/index.php/item/320

http://www.unh.edu/erg/wttac/Presentations/unger_schmutzdecke.pdf

SECOND: After that, add a couple drops of bleach that you made from Calcium Hypochlorite: 
http://readynutrition.com/resources...ium-hypochlorite-to-disinfect-water_19062010/

http://water.epa.gov/drink/emerprep/emergencydisinfection.cfm

THIRD: After it has sat for a while, pour back and forth between buckets to get the chlorine gas out and add oxygen bubbles in.

FOURTH: Run the water through your $50 Berkey filter!


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks. The Homemade Berky looks like an awesome project


----------



## Domeguy (Sep 9, 2011)

www.justwater.me They have bucket filters and buying there helps fund their charity.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Here's more do-it-yourself Berkey info: http://waterpurificationsystems.co/resources-links/home-made-water-purifier/

Bill is a member on this site - haven't seen him in a while so he might not see this. But he's super helpful if you have any questions about what he sells, you can always ask him through his website.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I think the key factors are price to get, especially if you're on a budget. The amount of water it can be expected to clean. The level of decontamination it will actually achieve.

This filter is inexpensive, uses the same 2 bucket method as Berkey and is much cheaper, but I need to compare the size of particles it filters to know if it's a bargain or not. There's a lot of nasty stuff smaller than .5 microns... currently I'm thinking big buckets into smaller ones, so 55 gal roof run off through a sand and charcoal filter, into a 5 gal water can, that goes into the waves water system and then finally, boiling it! If I have concerns about the source water, i could move it from one barrel to another, straining it through coffee filters, from the 55 gal into 5 gal to be more manageable when I'm putting it into the next phases.

http://www.wavesforwater.org/family-filters/

specs below...
Ceramic Filter Features:

• Easy installation

• Good flow rate / Up to 1 gallon of clean water per hour (gravity flow)

• Up to 300 gallons per hour (pressure flow)

• Filter will accept water from floods, lake, rain, well, tap, river or stream

• Semi/Annual filter replacement Cleansable with clean damp cloth

• Shelf life is extended by shaking filter every 3-4 months to loosen media inside and prevent packing

• Once in use, filter will last 6-8 months

Filter Technologies:

Product is silver impregnated and will not permit bacteria growth-through (mitosis). It provides a hostile environment for all microbiological organisms and will not support their growth. Ceramic elements may be cleaned 100 or more times with a soft brush or damp cloth.

Ceramic Filters Remove:

• 99% Arsenic 5 and 99% Arsenic 3 (special order)

• 99% Hydrogen Sulfide (H2S)

• 95% Chlorine and Chloramines

• 99% Taste

• 99% Odor

• 98% Aluminum

• 96% Iron

• 98% Lead

• 90% Pesticides

• 85% Herbicides

• 85% Insecticides

• 90% Rodenticides

• 85% Phenols

• 85% MTBE

• 85% Perchlorate

• 80% Trihalomethanes

• 95% Poly Aromatic Hydrocarbons

• 99.999% of particles larger than 0.5 micron (Staffordshire University Labs) (includes Anthrax)

• 99.7% of particles larger than 0.3 micron (Staffordshire University Labs)

• 98% of particles larger than 0.2 micron (Staffordshire University Labs)

• 100% Giardia Lamblia

• 100% Cyclospora

• 100% of live Cryptosporidium (WRc Standard)

• 100% of Cryptosporidium (NSF Standard 53 - A.C. fine dust - 4 log challenge)

• 100% of E. Coli, Vibrio Cholerae (Johns Hopkins University)

• 99.999% of Salmonella Typhil, Shigella Dysenteria, Kiebsiella Terrigena (Hyder Labs)

Ceramic Filters are Manufactured to Meet:

• National Sanitation Foundation (NSF) Standard 42

• National Sanitation Foundation (NSF) Standard 53

• ISO 9002 Quality Standard

• USA AEL Laboratories

• USA Analytical Food Laboratories

• USA Johns Hopkins University

• British 5750 Quality Standard

• England's Water Research council (WRc) Performance Standards

The filtration efficiency is 0.5 micron


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Dakine said:


> There's a lot of nasty stuff smaller than .5 microns... then finally, boiling it!


Yes, that is why I put the second step in my reply... I plan to ONLY run water that has had a few drops of bleach in it to prevent any bacteria from living in the filter "candle" itself.


----------



## Domeguy (Sep 9, 2011)

Water doesn't have to be boiled, pasteurization occurs at 149 degrees which can be obtained in a solar cooker, saving valuable fuel. Get a water pasteurization indicator (WAPI) which will insure that the right temperature has been reached for the right amount of time.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks Everyone. I am getting a couple of the ceramic filters and making a bucket on bucket system and I am going to test it. Your ideeas and halp saved me a ton of money and I truly appreciate your help and education


----------



## daisydog75 (Jul 10, 2012)

pinched this from a site here in the UK

http://www.green-trust.org/freebooks/bucketfilter.pdf

I have ordered a couple of Berkefeld filters and plan to make one of these at a fraction of the cost it would had i purchased one from a shop.
Hope this helps.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Cheaper-than-dirt has many choices of filters.

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/Solr...+Products&num=15&q=water+filters&pagenumber=2


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Monolithic in Italy TX makes a very nice alternative system made up of two food grade buckets The kit form is a about $50.00 I have Katadyns but I plan to buy a couple for back ups. GB


----------

